# Eukanuba Puppy Food



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Currently using eukanuba puppy food as that is what our breeder was using and wanted to keep using it until puppy transitioned to our house. That has been 6 weeks ago and getting ready to buy more food.

Here is my question....puppy is doing fine with this brand of food, but is pooping about 4-5 times per day, small piles. So I was wondering if anybody recommends other puppy food and also would like to reduce the number of stools, maybe the puppy absorbs more of the food and then have less stool?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Puppies do poop more than adult dogs. Though this food does have fillers, like corn. But since your pup is doing well on the food, you may want to stay with it. You may want to consider another puppy food that doesn't have corn. This article recommends some Best 5-Star Dry Puppy Foods


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info and the website for reference.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

A few people recommended Zignature brand food. Any comments on this brand? Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Hadn't heard of that one. Looks decent enough though A lot of pups on this site were raised with Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold. Solid company with long history making quality foods. No recalls. 

I would want to know who as doing the manufacturing of the other, etc. before I bought into the zignature.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

There is way too much evidence (on this site) that Fromm LBP is one of the better foods for GSD puppies. If it agrees with the puppy, you should go with the Fromm. I will go with Fromm on my next dog. It is kind of a no brainer for me.....I did so much work researching dozens of foods, before I settled on Fromm. Glad I did!


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I personally like Eukanuba LBP food. It is easy on the stomach, never had a pup have diarrhea on it. It produces a nice coat and good energy. Very low calcium and phosphorus. The ideal absorb ability for a food is around 85%, which is what I believe Euk is, that means 15% is coming back out. An adult dog will defecate about twice a day, a puppy will be more. I am of the opinion if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Eukanuba is a very poor quality food owned by Proctor and Gamble. 
You can do much better..dog food advisor is a good website to investigate different kibble.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Eukanuba is a very poor quality food owned by Proctor and Gamble.
> You can do much better..dog food advisor is a good website to investigate different kibble.


Yes, this^^^^

Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food Ingredients: Chicken, Corn Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal , Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice (filler), Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (WHAT kind of fish?), Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Meal (WHAT kind of fish?)

 "If your pet food has any corn ingredient in it, there is a serious concern for you to take note of. A recent harvest analysis of 2013 corn and corn silage samples in the U.S. found 100% contamination with deadly mycotoxins.
Alltech – an international animal health company – surveyed 329 samples of corn from July 1 through Dec. 31, 2012, and results showed only one percent of the samples analyzed were free of mycotoxins. The company has repeated this testing in 2013 and analysis _“has shown similar results but with interesting new findings: the numbers of mycotoxins present are still increasing.”_
The FDA allows mycotoxins to be at 20 ppb (parts per billion) in pet foods, however science shows that even small amounts of mycotoxins can be dangerous to pets. From the International Journal of Food Microbiology, Drs. Herman J. Boermans and Maxwell C.K. Leung published the report “Mycotoxins and the pet food industry: Toxicological evidence and risk assessment” in 2007. One of the biggest issues of concern discussed, is that existing studies of mycotoxin contamination in pet food overlook the day to day consumption of small amounts of mycotoxins; resulting in “chronic diseases such as liver and kidney fibrosis, infections resulting from immonosuppression and cancer.”
Please pay close attention to your pet food/treat ingredients. Corn ingredients are of special concern due to the two year mycotoxin analysis mentioned above." S.Thixton



FISH MEAL (Un-Named fish) that could contain cancer causing ETHOXYQUIN, unless a pet food company gets a special permit to preserve it with Natrox! 
Pet food manufacture's do not have to list "Ethoxyquin" on their ingredient labels because THEY do not add it. It is added at sea as a preservative!
https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/46/148.04-9 
§ 148.04-9 Fishmeal or scrap, ground or pelletized; fishmeal or scrap, ground and pelletized (mixture). (a) The fishmeal or scrap, ground or pelletized and fishmeal or scrap, ground and pelletized mixture must contain at least 6 percent moisture by weight but not more than 12 percent moisture by weight. 
(b) The material must not contain more than 18 percent fat by weight. 
(c) At the time of production of the material, it must be treated with at least 400 ppm antioxidant *(ethoxyquin)*; in the case where the material contains more than 12 percent fat by weight, it must be treated with at least 1000 ppm antioxidant (*ethoxyquin*) at the time of production.  

Try Acana,Fromm's or Nature's VARIETY.


Moms


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like most people are recommending Fromm's. Where can I get this?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

chewy.com is one very great place to order. Free shipping for orders over $49 if you get on autoship. On autoship you can edit your dates way out there for each shipment if you want so it is not at all scary. A plus is they move a lot of food and it is always fresh and they have customer service like you would not believe. There are also other folks who sell who are very good, too. Pet flow, pet food direct. Fromm has a retailers list.

https://frommfamily.com/retailers/internet


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am trying Authority puppy food from PetSmart. It's the grain free version and was rated 4.5/5.0 on dog food advisor. The price was better than most brands as well. We transitioned from eukanuba to this brand and is doing fine. Stool is solid and maybe pooping a bit less times each day but the piles appear slightly bigger.


----------

